# Connecting Young Freemasons



## mitkin (Jun 10, 2012)

Bretheren,

I'm 26yo, and I'd like to be a proactive Brother and connect young Freemasons with each other. I feel that there is an opportunity to grow as a Fraternity by connecting young Bretheren from various Lodges, both as a networking tool, and an opportunity to learn from each other. 

I'd love to set up a quarterly get together in my city - Melbourne, Australia, and in due course in cities around the world.

I'd love some input on whether Bretheren feel that this concept could be viable or just a waste of time?


----------



## BroBill (Jun 10, 2012)

When I was raised here in Texas there was a group called something like "Young Masons" for Masons under 40.  That was 13 years ago and I have no idea what happened to the group, but the idea did work at least once in the history of Texas Masonry.

Maybe some of the brethren here know what happened to the group.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 10, 2012)

mitkin said:


> Bretheren,
> 
> I'm 26yo, and I'd like to be a proactive Brother and connect young Freemasons with each other. I feel that there is an opportunity to grow as a Fraternity by connecting young Bretheren from various Lodges, both as a networking tool, and an opportunity to learn from each other.
> 
> ...



Brother,

I love your zeal, but I'm a realist. This site has been successful because I've spent hundreds, if not thousands of hours trying to get people to join. It's working, but it's difficult. Instead of focusing on "Young Masons", why not create something for ALL Masons? Don't get me wrong, I think it's a great idea, but include all Brethren. Every facebook page, publication or website that I've seen focused on "Young Masons" have failed or at least participation is virtually non-existent. Just my .02. Feel free to pm me if I can help you out.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 12, 2012)

mitkin said:


> Bretheren,
> 
> I'm 26yo, and I'd like to be a proactive Brother and connect young Freemasons with each other. I feel that there is an opportunity to grow as a Fraternity by connecting young Bretheren from various Lodges, both as a networking tool, and an opportunity to learn from each other.
> 
> I'd love to set up a quarterly get together in my city


 


BroBill said:


> When I was raised here in Texas there was a group called something like "Young Masons" for Masons under 40.



This past week I started tossing around an idea like this in my head.  While I am 30 y/o, I do consider myself to be a "young" mason.  Recently, my lodge hosted a L.I.F.E. Program class.  There were Brothers from every lodge in our Mason District, and even some from Leander, TX.  I noticed that there were several Brothers present that were either my same age, or REALY close to my age.  And come to find out, they were from right down the road.  

I have spent a lot of time in the last few months trying to figure out how to keep the younger Brothers interested in Masonry in our area.  The last week, the idea came to me to have some sort of "club" in our Masonic District for the "young" Brothers to all get together and travel to visit all the lodges in our district.  I even thought to have some sort of cool little name for it, and get a pretty good schedule going.  Once we have visited all the lodges in our district, either start the cycle over again, or try to plan on once a month traveling outside our district to a specific lodge to visit.  Something like that.

One of the major factors as to why I haven't tried to talk to anyone else about it, is that same big reason why they say younger men aren't wanting to join Masonry, or lose interst pretty quick. Because of how busy they are with work and life and they won't have time for it.  With that in mind, I kinda believe that it would have the same fate as outlined by Bro. Blake, so I really haven't been to proactive on talking to Brothers about it.  

In the event that I do decide to move forward with it after our Installation of Officers and start putting the word out to the lodges in my district, any ideas for a cool name???...lol  Like the main post said, I do think that this can be a unique opportunity to reach out to the younger Brothers and keep them interested in things.  In larger cities, I wouldn't doubt if there was enough activity going on to keep them busy, but in really rural areas like ours, I can see how a Brother gets in and sees things as being really mundane and boring.  So, anything would be helpful to keep them interested.


----------



## alaskaava182 (Jun 12, 2012)

Just turned 25 a week ago.


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 13, 2012)

If you are considering starting a group or organization for young(er) masons, then by all means please do so. We need to make a conscious effort to keep our younger men, active and involved in the Craft. There are masonic organizations for bikers, etc. Why not a group for men who are not on Geritol?


----------



## Benton (Jun 13, 2012)

My question regarding the proposed group: What might this group do differently to set itself apart as a group for younger masons? And that said, of these activities/goals, how many could be effectively be integrated into your regular blue lodge? How many couldn't happen in your blue lodge and why?

Not trying to say its a good or bad idea, but rather trying to play devil's advocate a bit.

EDIT: Ok, I'm being dishonest with myself. I personally believe we have a glut of Masonic organizations as it is, and our brothers are already spread to thin. Thus, I wonder whether additional organizations are necessary. So I am somewhat biased, but I really am willing to give all ideas a fair shake. Lord knows I don't have a monopoly on wisdom.


----------



## mitkin (Jun 14, 2012)

Brethren,

Thanks for all the response, I appreciate the feedback!

Benton, I understand there are a plethora of Masonic organizations, however from personal experience, in Australia there seems to be a deficiency of organizations for 'younger' masons. I certainly do not have the time, nor the patience to waste by creating an indistinguishable event. 

My proposal is simply to create a quarterly gathering to connect 'younger' masons from lodges around my city/state. This is purely a proposal and I am certainly thinking out loud (or in the electronic world in this case). My feeling is  that Bretheren can benefit tremendously from forming new relationships within the Fraternity.


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Jun 14, 2012)

Correct me if I am wrong but what it sounds like to to me is that what you are really wanting out of this is not to create a organization within an organization (because we do not need that for sure) but more of an "out side of the box" sorta speak group of like minded brethern to get together and do Masonic work that is not part of the "Normal" scheme of thing.  I don't think that age really doesn't have to play a part in it; it's more of a willingness to do it and not just once a month on a Tuesday! (if you get my drift) 

To be completely honest with you I think you need the older more informed brothers that might have the zeal to "hang out" with us whipper snappers just maybe to keep us in check sorta speak so that what we are trying to accomplish doesn't stray away from the goal!  (all night kegger)  ;-) 

Just my .02 cents


----------



## dfilson (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm turning 24 next month. I'm really interested in connecting with other Freemasons of my age that have the same interests in music.


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 15, 2012)

You might consider starting a "Masonic Square and Compasses" club, and restricting membership to Masons in good standing, who are under the age of 40 (or some other cut-off age). When a member reaches "retirement age", you present him with a certificate, and he becomes an "exhausted rooster". I joined when I was 27, and most of the members of my lodge were far older than I was. I would have loved to have participated in an informal Masonic club, for "young whippersnappers". I wish you every possible success.


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 15, 2012)

dfilson said:


> I'm turning 24 next month. I'm really interested in connecting with other Freemasons of my age that have the same interests in music.



You should check out  http://www.daylightmasons.org It is a lodge in Seattle, Wash, which is dedicated to the performing arts. I would like to set up a similar lodge in the Northern VA/WashDC area, for Masons interested in the arts.


----------



## dfilson (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds really cool. Know of anything like that in Ohio preferably the Dayton area?


----------



## Brian Morton (Jun 16, 2012)

*Great guys*

I had my EA conferred in Daylight Lodge. Great guys and theatrics. The Green Lake area of Seattle is also my favorite. Check them out.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jun 17, 2012)

I enjoy hanging out with my Older Brothers as well Brothers my same age.  Everyone has their part and I learn a lot of both.  I certainly want to exclude my older brothers from anything, they are awesome, and have a lot of knowledge and I'd feel bad not including them or at least inviting them in anything I did Masonicaly


----------



## Ashlar (Jun 17, 2012)

We have a group of Masons who hang out "unofficially" together , We have BBQs' , dinners , special occasions etc; etc; when one of us got married , most everyone invited  were us Masons . We sit around drink a few beers , some good scotch and talk about Freemasonry and general chit chat . We have been inviting newer , younger Masons into our clique and it has really brought them closer to us , to Freemasonry and they have taken more of an interest in the lodge . 

We need to do things outside of lodge to attract their attention . We need to create a family atmosphere . The Brother who was married last year , his wife calls us her brother-in-laws .


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 17, 2012)

SeeKer.mm said:


> I enjoy hanging out with my Older Brothers as well Brothers my same age.  Everyone has their part and I learn a lot of both.  I certainly want to exclude my older brothers from anything, they are awesome, and have a lot of knowledge and I'd feel bad not including them or at least inviting them in anything I did Masonicaly



I'm pretty sure that you mean to say that you DON"T want to exclude your older Brothers from anything...lol  I totally understand and have the same feelings as you when it comes to hanging out with the older Brothers and that old and young alike can learn from each other.  But, I think that the main point of the idea of this post isn't really to set up something that will _exclude_ the older Brothers.  It is just that Masonry does need strong interest from the younger men of today like we are getting.  Because there is an obvious generation gap that most of us see in our lodges,  our members that have been around for a little bit need to focus on continuing that interest coming from these young guys.

Myself and the other younger guys in my lodge love to sit around and hear the stories from the "old timers", but that only goes so far when it comes to keeping the young guys walking back in to the door to finish their work and also being active when they have completed the work.  Can't really blame a young guy for just disappearing when he came to join the lodge looking for something and all the sees is everyone sitting at long tables drinking coffee and talking.  Brotherly love and fellowship only being exposed to them on practice nights and at the Stated Meeting once a month.  That is not enough for every one of these young guys today.  Like I have believed, and someone recently said to me about their view on Masonry, these guys don't join it looking for just a social club.  Lol and if they did, they didn't intend to join a social club that you have to pay dues to and sit around and drink coffee an hour a week with a bunch of 70 year olds..lol

Us being Masons is one thing we share.  Us being "young" Masons, is another thing that we can share.  The idea here is to figure out a way that these "younger" Masons can fellowship with each other and expand upon learning about the Craft so that we don't lose the interest of the men we have, and continue getting the interest of more good men that haven't yet been brought from darkness to light.  It doesn't matter if we get together like Ashlar said and have some drinks and talk about Masonry, if we start local group for Brothers that want to research and educate one another on Masonic topics, or if we create some other new networking group for young Masons.  The fact is, we have to be able to offer something to keep them interested and sticking with what they started, which also keeps the interest of those out there that haven't yet petitioned.  

I don't think any of us really want to "exclude" the older Masons, but more find something that will capture the minds of the young ones and fuel the fire that they have (or did have).  In my book, the older cats are just as welcome to any ideas I come up with...lol


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jun 17, 2012)

Hahaha oops yeah that came out wrong!  " I certainly want to exclude my older brothers" :13: Duuuhhh lol.   I hear what you are saying though you make some great points and when you put it that way, I totally agree.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 18, 2012)

SeeKer.mm said:


> Hahaha oops yeah that came out wrong!  " I certainly want to exclude my older brothers" :13: Duuuhhh lol.   I hear what you are saying though you make some great points and when you put it that way, I totally agree.



Hahah yea, better watch it in here.  You may be up in CT, but these Texas "old timers" will track you down up there in your Yankee neck of the woods and teach you a lesson in "exclusion"...lol  jk

Thanks on agreeing.  I just really think that there is a gold mine of good young men out there and we as a group would be making a mistake if we didn't' figure out some way of keeping them around.  Sad to say, eventually these 60-80 year olds are going to no longer be with us.  For Masonry to live on as we know it, we need to have young men absorbing as much knowledge from our older Brethren as possible while we still can. 

But, don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that I support totally the idea of advertising on billboards or doing tv commercials (just for example) to get and maintain memebership levels of young Masons.  I still don't know for sure where I stand on that yet.  I see positives to it, but at the same time I like to hold on to some of the traditional stuff in the Craft.  Even if we did use those methods to attract more good men in, we still need to keep their interest enough to keep coming back.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm 37, but trust me, in my lodge, in the Shrine, etc - I am definitely the kid.  

Our line has some younger fellas, but I'm still on the young side of that.

The youngest group I've seen is over at Holland Lodge #1 in Houston.  There is a core of fellas there because they are located in the museum district, a happening area of the city.  They have a discussion group goin on the first Monday of the month.

In my opinion, this site itself probably has a pretty high concentration of young folks as well.

I'd like to put together a group of masonic skydivers.  Plant a banner and I reckon that we'd get young folks and young at heart folks for a fact.  I've had a fair bit of enthusiasm about the idea when I've mentioned it, and some skydiving masons from around the world have started to look me up.  I've thought about maybe a new unit within the Shrine or the like, and then having a monthly boogie.

I could expand on why I think skydiving is the way to go, but briefly, its rad as hell, and you want to talk about *bonding*.  For the new to the sport, you'll never find people to go with you can trust more to protect you.  And for the veterans, you will never find people more worthy to take to the skies with.

IMO approaches like this has more legs than an age cutoff.  And my idea could be expanded to other adrenaline sports, like white water rafting, bungee jumping, etc.  Moreover, I think it would spark interest in the craft to a generation of folks who cut their teeth on Fight Club.

But I ramble


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jun 18, 2012)

Here is a video of a head down boogie.  I think most folks would agree it raises the bar on badassery.  There is nothing stopping us but fear and logistics.  

[video=youtube;B_yv7IUzvlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_yv7IUzvlQ[/video]

If there were an accessible masonic group doin stuff like this, I think it would be meaningful for changing perceptions.  And for the participants, I don't know that you'd find something in this lifetime that set the bar higher.


----------



## mitkin (Jun 18, 2012)

I love all these ideas. This feedback is precisely the validation that I was looking for in order to pursue this further!!! Thanks Bretheren, but keep the feedback coming


----------



## Benton (Jun 18, 2012)

Michael Hatley said:


> Here is a video of a head down boogie.  I think most folks would agree it raises the bar on badassery.  There is nothing stopping us but fear and logistics.
> 
> [video=youtube;B_yv7IUzvlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_yv7IUzvlQ[/video]
> 
> If there were an accessible masonic group doin stuff like this, I think it would be meaningful for changing perceptions.  And for the participants, I don't know that you'd find something in this lifetime that set the bar higher.


 

FYI for video watchers, some language in the video.

Also, why would anyone jump out of a perfectly good airplane? Some things I still don't understand.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jun 18, 2012)

Hahaha the end has to be the best part of that video...bleep bleep bleep YEAAAAAAAH lol


----------



## anthonywilson (Jun 19, 2012)

This wouldn't be a bad to attract "younger" people to join the Lodge. For example, I'm the youngest (22) active Brother at my Lodge and the average age is maybe 65ish. There are a few of us in our 20s (maybe three or four), a few in their 30s, a couple in their 40s, some in their 50s, and the rest are 60+. This can be very intimidating for some people and maybe discourage membership. However, one thing people need to understand is that the Lodge isn't a social club (although there is a lot of socializing) and if you're wanting a place to meet a few times a month and hang out with your friends, got to the mall. But, it would be nice to have something to let the "younger" masons know that one saturday a month some Brothers around their age meet and have a BBQ.


----------



## grimeyxv (Jun 19, 2012)

I need help becoming a mason ,im 19 ive been tryna join for a long time


----------



## anthonywilson (Jun 19, 2012)

grimeyxv said:


> I need help becoming a mason ,im 19 ive been tryna join for a long time



Look in your local phone book or on the internet for the local/closest Masonic Lodge in your area. Call and and leave them a message with your contact infomation or you can go to the Lodge and see when they meet. Where are you located?


----------



## Masada357 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Young Mason*

Greetings brothers my name is brother Desmond i am 21 years of age .. I have recently been raised to the sublime degree of a master mason through my path I have witness a lot of rises and falls and now I'm here to continue to rise .. I enlighten my friends on the work and help them find their path .. I know a lot of people think that younger people are slackers but we ate not we are only lost souls stuck in an illusion lookin for a way out.. all I am saying my brothers is that we are the future .. Help us from now instead of waiting make us strong so that we may fin god before the devil does .. One thing I believe in y brothers is change .. Evolution ..take me as an example someone who was lost like most young people but found light by pulling myself out through a worthy brother .. Someone told me something the other day that we are all apart of god one mind one spirit that good is always over evil so let's take our light and aim it at the future .. Brothers travel light and peace n blessings to all


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 20, 2012)

Michael Hatley said:


> Here is a video of a head down boogie.  I think most folks would agree it raises the bar on badassery.  There is nothing stopping us but fear and logistics.
> 
> If there were an accessible masonic group doin stuff like this, I think it would be meaningful for changing perceptions.  And for the participants, I don't know that you'd find something in this lifetime that set the bar higher.



First off Brother Hatley, it is really good to see you back in the forums!  I have missed your contributions here.  And second, HOLY CRAP! hahha  That video was pretty darn intense!  I have done and participated in some pretty dangerous stuff that figured I for sure wasn't going to walk away from (ha! and while listening to Tool as well...lol), but that video was just insane!  Even though I have wanted to try skydiving, I haven't (and still don't) had this huge urge to try it yet.  But, I tell you what.  As soon as I can figure out the time and logistics of it, I'm coming down to do it, and only going up if you are there too...lol  I'll have a friend lead me once more


----------



## grimeyxv (Jul 15, 2012)

I am located in hempstead ny .


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 15, 2012)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> First off Brother Hatley, it is really good to see you back in the forums!  I have missed your contributions here.  And second, HOLY CRAP! hahha  That video was pretty darn intense!  I have done and participated in some pretty dangerous stuff that figured I for sure wasn't going to walk away from (ha! and while listening to Tool as well...lol), but that video was just insane!  Even though I have wanted to try skydiving, I haven't (and still don't) had this huge urge to try it yet.  But, I tell you what.  As soon as I can figure out the time and logistics of it, I'm coming down to do it, and only going up if you are there too...lol  I'll have a friend lead me once more



Hey Bro, I missed this response - I blame multitasking at all times Im at the computer hehehe

I'd be *most* pleased to go jumpin wicha, Im happy to drive up your way for it too.  I've got a real passion for goin skydivin with other masons.  Add in the veteran element...you wanna talk about bonds, like a convergence.  Just awesome. 

I'm not much of a sales guy, but I can tell you, for well and true - there is nothing, nothing like skydiving.  And having taken fellas skydiving before, and havin went up on the plane with them on their first jump - oh its just plain rad, no way around it.  Forever, for your whole lives, you've got that between you.

I really wanna drag the ossifers of my lodge to go, I think I'm getting close on a couple of them.  Four or five of us together would be somethin special.

Troublemakin!!


----------



## grimeyxv (Jul 15, 2012)

anthonywilson said:


> grimeyxv said:
> 
> 
> > i need help becoming a mason ,im 19 ive been tryna join for a long time
> ...


.  Im in new york long island hempstead i wordship satan im hispanic .


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 15, 2012)

grimeyxv said:


> .  Im in new york long island hempstead i wordship satan im hispanic .



Thanks for making my stuff about skydiving look practically sensible by comparison :thumbup:

But hey, any friend of El Diablo.....the secret referral code is "cowan", hand them that callin card at your local lodge and they'll fix you up.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jul 16, 2012)

Michael Hatley said:


> Hey Bro, I missed this response - I blame multitasking at all times Im at the computer hehehe
> 
> I'd be *most* pleased to go jumpin wicha, Im happy to drive up your way for it too.  I've got a real passion for goin skydivin with other masons.  Add in the veteran element...you wanna talk about bonds, like a convergence.  Just awesome.
> 
> ...



Hey, now worries about missing the response.  Love the new avatar by the way!...lol  Though, I was 4th Brigade (Longknife)!

There is a couple of places not too far from here that do all that skydiving stuff.  I have really wanted to check out a place that is a little outside of Ft. Worth called Skydive 35 or something like that.  I used to see it each time I would go up and see my son.  But heck, when I get things situated, I'd even come down there to your neck of the woods to go.  A good buddy of mine that I grew up with and is now an EA (and also served in the Army) has been talking to me about going skydiving.  He has never been, and like me has never had too big of an interest in jumping out of the plane lol.  But yea, we for sure need to go, Bro.


----------



## Spring TX MM (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok, here is my take on this subject. I believe that the conceptual idea or premise behind the "Connecting Young Freemasons" is a good start. Every great thing starts with an idea so keep up that motivation and zeal. Here is some of my observations and correct me if I'm wrong where I think the desire to have something like this comes from. 

My observation: In many Lodges there is a large age gap between the younger and older brethren. The younger brethren are sometimes very motivated or excited to contribute their ideas and want to help make their Lodge more active in the scheme of things. The older brethren sometimes are less receptive to this. There is a great article in this forum somewhere titled, "We Didn't Do That In My Year"(Forgive me if misquoted) that really addresses some of what I believe is the underlying problem with retention of younger brothers. When I read the article, I printed 20+ copies and brought them to lodge for others to read. I got a lot of questions about it but most enjoyed seeing what they had long thought to be part of the disconnection between the ages of the brethren.

We need the older experience and wisdom of the older brethren. Bro. Blake is right, including all Masons is the best way to bridge the gap, so to speak. Persistence pays off. When my lodge started having "Date Night", where brothers and their significant others would all meet somewhere for dinner and then again at another location for drinks and good conversation afterwards, the first few times it was mostly the younger brothers who attended. Now, we have many of the older brothers attending as well. 

Try coming up with activities that include all Masons, rather than just a specific demographic. Send out notification to the brothers in your area so that other lodge brethren may attend. We just added a "Poker Night" to our calendar. Just something for fun that was on a different night than Degrees or study. Having fun activities, in my opinion, is one way to bring together brothers and keep them active and interested. 

lol@myself....I may have gotten way off tack here. I swear I had a point I was trying to convey. I'll leave it at that. Hope this helps and good topic brother. 

S&F
Kyle
Spring Lodge #1174


----------



## Bloke (Nov 6, 2015)

mitkin said:


> I'd love to set up a quarterly get together in my city - Melbourne, Australia,....



It's valuable. Lodge of Evolution 931 was set up as a "youth lodge"... and it meets in Melbourne. I can easily get about 30 guys together under 45. I'm a pm of 931, 43 years old and feel like one of the "oldies" in that lodge.

Try the Master Masons group or vistiting lodges 723 or 931 uglv.

PM me your email...


----------

